
Obesity Was Rising as Ghana Embraced Fast Food. Then Came KFC - SeanBoocock
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/02/health/ghana-kfc-obesity.html
======
e-sushi
LOL… when first reading the headline, my brain went "which proves KFC doesn't
serve real food". ;)

